# Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced als Nvidia-Edition



## Painkiller (22. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nvidia-Fans aufgepasst! Wie bekannt wurde, bringt Cooler Master das beliebte Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced nun auch als *Nvidia-Edition* auf den Markt. Das wäre nach dem HAF-X das zweite Case von Cooler Master im Nvidia-Outfit. Der PCGHX-User _Cayman XT_ berichtete bereits über das HAF-X
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/127058-cooler-master-haf-x-nvidia-edition.html

Features:

- grün beleuchteter Frontlüfter
- Nvidia-Eye-Seitenfenster
- Nvidia-Logo an der Frontseite
- grüne Seitenstreifen
- grüne Festplattenhalter






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Die restlichen Spezifikationen entsprechen dem *regulären* Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced.


Laut Cooler Master soll der Preis bei ca. *110€* liegen. 
Zum Vergleich: Das normale Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced gibt es bereits ab ca. *87€. *Wann das Gehäuse auf den Markt kommen soll, ist allerdings noch nicht bekannt.


Gruß
Pain

Quelle: Hardwareluxx - NVIDIA-Edition auch von Cooler Masters CM 690 II Advanced


----------



## Eiche (22. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bekommen die geld von nV für den blödsinn?


----------



## poiu (22. November 2010)

OMG ist das zweite Hässlich


----------



## Hugo78 (22. November 2010)

Coolermaster hatte schon immer NV Editionen im Programm.
Das HAF ist Fail, wobei die Basis schon nie mein Ding war.

Aber das 690 II schaut doch gut aus.
Grade das Seitenteil hat was mit der NV typischen Kralle.
http://de.download.nvidia.com/downloads/cool_stuff/wallpapers/NVIDIA_tiger/Tiger2_1920x1200.jpg


----------



## facehugger (22. November 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> OMG ist das zweite Hässlich


Weiß auch nicht, was die sich bei der Farbgebung gedacht haben Das geht ja mal gar nicht. @Pain: nette Info!


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2010)

> @Pain: nette Info!


Danke, Danke 

Das zweite ist ein Fail! Optisch zumindest. In Pink wärs aber noch schlimmer 

Das CM 690 II sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, wenn man es mal nüchtern betrachtet. 

In´s Haus käme es mir aber dennoch nicht.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (22. November 2010)

Lian Li im AMD-Look >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cooler Master im Nvidia-Look...


----------



## poiu (22. November 2010)

@cPT_cAPSLOCK

nö

Cooler Master HAF932 AMD rot (AM-932-RWN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cooler Master CM Storm Sniper AMD Dragon (SGC-6000-KWS2-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Geko (22. November 2010)

Das CM690 sieht ganz gut aus.
Da ist dieses extreme Giftgrün wenigstens dezent eingesetzt und verursacht kein Augenkrebs wie beim HAF.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2010)

> Da ist dieses extreme Giftgrün wenigstens dezent eingesetzt und verursacht kein Augenkrebs wie beim HAF.


Stimmt. Das Grün vom HAF-X ist einfach zu grell. Das wäre noch besser gegangen.


----------



## derP4computer (22. November 2010)

Warum gefällt mir das wohl?


----------



## xnotnax (12. November 2012)

Dieser Theard ist tot und von 2010. Ich erwecke ihn mal eben wieder zum Leben 
Weiß vielleicht einer, wann der Nachfolger des Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced als Nvidia-Edition kommt? Ich finde das Case ziemlich geil und würd´s mir holen wenn ich wüsste das in 3 Monaten nicht der Nachfolger erscheint 

Weiß vielleicht noch einer ob die möglichkeit besteht, dieses Gehäuse zu Dämmen da ja das Nvidea logo an der linken Seite Trohnt weiß ich nicht wie man es Dämmen kann.

MfG Sven


----------



## Painkiller (13. November 2012)

Frag doch mal am besten im Cooler-Master-Unterforum nach. Der Support kann dir hier sicher weiterhelfen!

Cooler Master

--Closed-- 

Gruß
Pain


----------

